

Attempt at becoming a millionaire just got a step closer: $1,000 made so far - enormace
http://blog.only1414apps.com/

======
mneumegen
The focus of the site all seems to be about you making a million dollars.
What's in it for the App devs? Maybe you should pivot your branding message
towards promoting the apps.

~~~
enormace
I guess I'm trying to get the point across that yes I'm trying to make $1m but
also helping app devs get discovered. Maybe it's not clear. Is the counter of
how much I have sold distracting? I assumed this is what will draw people to
the site and once they arrive they'll hopefully do a little browsing and
discover apps.

When you say branding message are you talking about the text under the logo?
Thanks for message.

~~~
404error
I would remove the left rail that shows how much you have sold and what your
goal is. I would focus more on drawing attention to the apps themselves.

Have you ever visited <http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/> ? (More page
real estate = more money)

Good idea though, good luck. :)

~~~
enormace
I've thought about removing the counter / goal but really think it draws
people to the site to check out how much it's gone up. Maybe I can move it
elsewhere and have it smaller and not such a focal point. I'll think again
about this :-)

And you have got me thinking that 'more page real estate = more money'. Maybe
I can have the logo smaller and the two columns of text next to the logo as a
drop down. Thanks for the message / tips! Really appreciate it.

------
mdkess
Cool!

Idea: What if every page load, you displayed an app prominently, weighted by
the cost paid for that tile? For example, if you sold 3 tiles for $1, $2, $3
respectively, with 1/6 probability you display a prominent ad for the first,
2/6 a prominent add for the second, 3/6 a prominent ad for the third (maybe
not a linear scale but you get the idea).

~~~
enormace
Thanks for the feedback. I like your idea and it's another one that I will
consider. It's really about getting app developers on board and this idea
would greatly motivate them. I am also working on some simple analytics which
has been requested by some app devs that show how many clicks they get for
example. Just another incentive such as your idea. Thanks again mdkess!

------
unreal37
This is the Million Dollar Homepage, for apps. Kudos for bring that idea back.

<http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/>

~~~
enormace
Some people might disagree for bring it back :-) As I mention in my blog I've
had a few comments saying it's like the milliondollarhomepage. It's only
similar in that I'm trying to make $1m but different (I feel) in navigation,
discovery and plus I'm targeting only one industry. I personally think it
looks nicer (but that's just between you and I...) :-)

~~~
unreal37
I'm not saying its exactly the same, clearly. But the heart of it is getting
businesses to pay for a limited amount of advertising space ("once it's gone,
it's gone!").

I like the fact that the spots are not equally priced, which adds a factor of
"buy today, because tomorrow it will be more expensive" and "the price only
goes up". Selling those more expensive spots will be more difficult, so you
need to ramp up promotion in media about this the way MDHP did 10 years ago.

~~~
enormace
I also like the "buy today, because tomorrow it will be more expensive" and
that's what I'm trying to explain in my mail outs to app devs.

Yep, the goal was always to get over the $1,000 mark and then start media
promotion. I'm thinking of a press release. Would love any tips of just how to
get attention as I'm finding that iphone apps are not the only products that
are hard to get discovered! The site has to be discovered first before the
apps will be :-)

